
Show HN: Superscribe, the easiest way to handle iOS subscriptions - etse
https://github.com/carpenterscode/superscribe
======
etse
Hey, author here.

The background was that I couldn't find any out-of-box solutions or
substantial documentation on how to implement this correctly for the "premium
media streaming scenario. I became so frustrated that I was determined to open
source the solution and save others some burden.

The goals are… \- provide a working solution for App Store subscriptions \-
make it extensible with listener implementations \- share best practices \-
involve the community in making this as helpful as possible

Would love any feedback on this, whether product, technical, or
project/marketing. Thanks!

